# The most luxurious street in your town



## Slartibartfas

Please, don't quote posts with a dozen pictures just to make an off topic one line remark below it. Thats not a good behavior. 


Back to the topic:
In Vienna the most expensive shopping street most likely has to be the Kohlmarkt which is pretty short but part of what some call "the golden U" because if you take the right at the end of Kohlmarkt you get to the Graben which is a continuation of it but some leading stores of more everyday brands start to mingle into it already and at the end of the Graben if you turn again to the right you enter the Kärntnerstraße. This is still an higher price shopping street but with quite a lot shops and large brands for common people as well (even though many of them at the upper end).

In reality luxury shops are not limited anymore to those mentioned streets but have settled down also in side streets, especially those next to Kohlmarkt.









Kohlmarkt









The Graben before Christmas









Kärntnerstraße


----------



## Taller Better

There might be a few too many photos, but I have not seen even one that is off topic. Do a lot of people still have dial up connections?

added later: 

^^ Slartibartfas, I missed your comment about quoting many photos and you are absolutely right. People should not quote lots of photos to make a comment.


----------



## White Shadows

Kohlmarkt street is very nice! :bow:


----------



## Ni3lS

I thought we already had a thread like this..


----------



## Kenni

Kohlmarkt. That beautiful building in the backround is breathtaking.


----------



## Jaeger

*LONDON*

http://www.streetsensation.co.uk/

*LONDON - BOND STREET* - http://www.bondstreet.co.uk/flash.html































































































































* LONDON - SLOANE STREET * - http://www.streetsensation.co.uk/knights/ss_west.htm





















































































































































































* LONDON - REGENT STREET * - http://www.streetsensation.co.uk/regent/rs_intro.htm



























































































* SAVILE ROW - LONDON - HOME OF BESPOKE HAND MADE TAILORING AND SUITS * - http://www.streetsensation.co.uk/mayfair/sr_west.htm










































































* JERMYN STREET - LONDON - HOME OF BESPOKE GENTLEMAN'S ATTIRE & ACCESSORIES* - http://www.jermynstreet.net/





















































































































































































*BURLINGTON ARCADE - PICCADILLY* - http://www.burlington-arcade.co.uk/
































































*Burlington Arcades Very Own Police - 'The Beadles'* - http://www.burlington-arcade.co.uk/main.php?id=2


----------



## spyguy

For Chicago I would say the Michigan Avenue/Oak/Walton/Rush Street area. I'll post photos from Oak Street only:









_pratik4ever/ flickr_


----------



## the spliff fairy

More London Regent Street and Piccadilly:

my pic









thanx to Atlan









my pic








my pic








my pic









Atlan








www.top10inlondon.com, www.glenlivetestate.co.uk

















www.photoatlas.com








http://gallery.eclipse.co.il








www.wikimedia.org









www.dailymail.co.uk, www.metro.co.uk















www.cpluv.com, www.photobucket.com















www.guardian.co.uk








http://pro.corbis.com


----------



## Xabi

Bilbao,

*Gran Vía de Don Diego López de Haro*









BBK savings bank offices (Right). This part of the street is only for bus and taxi.









Bank of Spain HQ in Bilbao (Left) and El Corte Inglés department stores (Right).









Same place at night.









County Government HQ.



























BBVA office tower.









BBVA office building (Right).



















*Gran Vía on Christmas:* http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=oUU8oNMRYvY









BBVA office building.









BBVA office building.









El Corte Inglés department stores (Left).


















Gran Vía to Plaza Circular (Circle Square).









Caja Laboral HQ in Bilbao.









Banco Santander HQ in Bilbao (Left) and BBVA office tower.

*Hundreds of photos of Bilbao:* http://www.panoramio.com/user/1588164/tags/Bilbao


----------



## _00_deathscar

Taller said:


> There might be a few too many photos, but I have not seen even one that is off topic. Do a lot of people still have dial up connections?


That's not the issue. Do we really need 80 pictures of what is supposed to be the same street?

Now, some forumers aren't even sticking to the single most expensive street in their city, but listing all the so-called expensive streets.

And then you have some people quoting the whole post just to say "great!"


----------



## Jaeger

*A couple of other unique British Shopping streets.*

*Princes Street, Edinburgh*





































*Grey Street, Newcastle Upon Tyne*




















*Leeds Victoria Quarter*




























*Sicilian Avenue, London*



















*Oxford High Street*




























*The Medieval Shopping Streets of York, England *























































*The Pantiles - Tunbridge Wells*


----------



## Taller Better

_00_deathscar said:


> That's not the issue. Do we really need 80 pictures of what is supposed to be the same street?
> 
> Now, some forumers aren't even sticking to the single most expensive street in their city, but listing all the so-called expensive streets.
> 
> And then you have some people quoting the whole post just to say "great!"


I agree with you 100% about the quoting whole posts to say "great" is completely wrong (and in fact I had not noticed the comment made by Slartibartfas about this habit), and I have no idea why people insist on doing that.... but showing different sections of a street is not a terrible thing. If a person shows a ton of pictures of the same section of the same shops, then I agree with you, but so far the photos seem to be quite varied, and of a very high calibre! 
My God, London is a sophisticated looking city.... :cheers:


----------



## White Shadows

All these streets are spectacular.... Princes Street!!!... Vía Don Diego López de Haro, Michigan Avenue, Sloane and Bond Street... wonderful! :banana:
Regent Street and Piccadilly Street... Impressive! :nuts:


----------



## Slartibartfas

I think we agree on the quoting thing. My personal opinion on the number of pictures ideally to be found in a post are simply my own personal opinion so far from being a critic or demand. I think when there are more than 100 pictures from one city the thread looses considerable on overview. I personally would be already happy if the pictures are spread out over several posts if there is really so much interesting to see. Otherwise the scroll feature of the browser gets increasingly rough and useless. But thats how I think about it. I personally try to keep my posts rather concentrated even at the cost that they can be easily missed among the sea of other pictures.

Anyway. Thats not what I get anoyed about. It was only the full picture quoting for some one liner that bothered me. 



In response to Kenni:
The building in the background of the Kohlmarkt is the Hofburg, ie the former imperial city palace of the Habsburg dynasty. The heart of the Austrian empire. That might explain the way it looks like. Even though the part that you can see with the dome is not that old (19th century I think) it was constructed according to plans of one of the Austrian baroque master architects of the 17th century, Fischer von Erlach. 

The "golden U" I described above is not on its entire length pedestrian, but also starts from the Hofburg and ends at the Staatsoper. So you find the interesting mixture of common tourists, rich people and a few Viennese who like watching the former ones or belong to the second group


----------



## Taller Better

The quoting of photos is not just irritating, it doubles the bandwidth requirements of whatever photo uploading service we use. For people who use the freebie ones, this may cause little red x's to appear for exceeding allowable band usage. It is just wrong on so many levels....


----------



## Mollywood

The pictures of London blow me away! Whether it's shopping or the townhouses, I was so impressed. Nothing I've seen in North America comes even close. I think London, as well as Paris, are hands down, the greatest cities in the world. Those chic shopping pictures were AMAZING. I seriously have to get my ass back to London. I just wish Europe wasn't so expensive to visit. Who can afford to live in London or Paris, unless you're a Rothschild?


----------



## city_thing

Those pictures of London make me so homesick... gah!

From my new home (Melbourne) I guess the most expensive street would be Collins street.









By Dean-Melbourne (Flickr)

Typical Collins street facades








By Poodly (Flickr)









By Dean-Melbourne









By Graham_by_the_sea









By Melburnian









By Crispy789









Collins street in 1930, by Timothyadrian

This little poster was on the side of Gucci one day, I thought it was quite interesting and true.


----------



## Taller Better

City Thing, those are wonderful Melbourne pics.. thanks for posting!


----------



## White Shadows

*Harrod's Buenos Aires*

In Buenos Aires we have a Harrods, in Florida Street. It is currently closed. 
Harrods Buenos Aires is he only other Harrods in the world besides the department store in Knightsbridge, London.


----------



## Taller Better

I thought the Harrods in BA was supposed to reopen in the Autumn of 2006? Connections between the
Harrods in London and the Harrods in BA were severed in the 1950's, but it kept the trading name. A court
in Britain issued them an injunction in 1997 to cease using the Harrods name.


----------



## pokistic

the spliff fairy said:


> ^that obviously means alot to you.


But it will mean a lot to all of us who don't want to see those type of photos and load the right subject photos.


----------



## the spliff fairy

yep, you complain about that then quote me, and actually reuse those pics you dont want blocking up your life.

I think you can breathe easy now though, its a new page. The danger has passed.


----------



## pokistic

the spliff fairy said:


> yep, you complain about that then quote me, and actually reuse those pics you dont want blocking up your life.
> 
> I think you can breathe easy now though, its a new page. The danger has passed.



I reposted those photos so everyone knows how silly some of your photos are. No relation to the subject. An waste of loading the page better. Because you did not understand the first time around.

And yeah what a relief this is a new page. Hopefully we don't get another one who can't seem to follow the subject matter.


----------



## the spliff fairy

yep, they'd better WATCH OUT


----------



## SheLL

Some districts of Istanbul

Nişantaşı 









































Levent-Maslak


























































Akaretler


















































and according to a dutch newspaper telegraaf ; Only two shopping streets in the world are more fancier than the Istanbul Bagdat Caddesi shopping street. Rodeo Drive in Beverly Hills was ranked best, Calle Serrano in Madrid was ranked second and Bagdat Caddesi Istanbul stands at number three. Too bad that i don't have any good shots of it.


----------



## pokistic

^^ Now that is the Istanbul I want to see. Thanks a lot SheLL! Very nice streets.




the spliff fairy said:


> yep, they'd better WATCH OUT


Yes they BETTER. :cheers:

 Now lets see more of those Luxurious streets people!


----------



## Jaeger

*Grafton Street in Dublin has one of the highest rent rates per square foot in Europe.*


----------



## Madman

Jaegar thanks for the updates, but dont you think they're enough now. In no way is Tottenham Court Rd nor Oxford Street luxury shopping by any means.


----------



## Jaeger

Madman said:


> Jaegar thanks for the updates, but dont you think they're enough now. In no way is Tottenham Court Rd nor Oxford Street luxury shopping by any means.


I will ask for your advice when I want it, otherwise mind your own business. 

Unless you want to join my ignore list.


----------



## monkeyronin

Jaeger said:


> mind your own business.


Except that this thread was created (by a user other than yourself) with the purpose of showcasing your city's *most luxurious street.*


----------



## Mr Bricks

Mollywood said:


> The pictures of London blow me away! Whether it's shopping or the townhouses, I was so impressed. Nothing I've seen in North America comes even close. I think London, as well as Paris, are hands down, the greatest cities in the world. Those chic shopping pictures were AMAZING. I seriously have to get my ass back to London. I just wish Europe wasn't so expensive to visit. Who can afford to live in London or Paris, unless you're a Rothschild?


I agree fully!

Also, York looks absolutely fantastic!! Just look at those medieval streets and the cathedral!


----------



## Jaeger

monkeyronin said:


> Except that this thread was created (by a user other than yourself) with the purpose of showcasing your city's *most luxurious street.*


Which I have done, and in fact I put a lot of effort in to this thread. 

What is your contribution other than whinning, and btw the thread starter is a good guy, and if you bothered to read the thread you will find that *White Shadows* likes my pics and I like his pics, and that I have not disrepected his thread in any way. 

It's funny how people who contribute little to threads come on here and start preaching. If you don't like my posts or pics then you have an ignore list, just as I have for people like you and Madman who I don't care for. Use your ignore list, as I prefer my pics to be viewed by people like *White Shadows* who appreciate my contribution to their thread, than I do people who contribute little except arrogant criticism.

I had no problem with anybody elses pics and generally don't go around telling people what to do.

Grafton Street is Dublin's luxury street, as for Oxford street it is the longest shopping street in Europe, with some major London shops on it such as Selfridges, and the rent on Oxford Street is actually one of the highest per square foot in the world. Although I never claimed Oxford Street or Tottenham Court Road were luxury strreet, and I posted one picture of each at night from above which I have removed. There are some pics below of Selfridges, Oxford Street, London. If you don't like them, then tough.


----------



## Jaeger

SuomiPoika said:


> I agree fully!
> 
> Also, York looks absolutely fantastic!! Just look at those medieval streets and the cathedral!



Cheers SuomiPoika kay:


----------



## Talbot

Awesome thread! The photos from London are spectacular! I think Istanbul is great too. But they're all cool pictures!


----------



## jlshyang

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*

KUALA LUMPUR, MALAYSIA

Bukit Bintang Shopping Belt

*Shopping District of KL*






























































*Starhill Gallery - one of Southeast Asia's most exclusive mall*


----------



## PedroGabriel

this thread is full of non-sense. When a brand is the same as a luxurious street? even brands like Nike where referred, this threads actually proves most people here are really teenagers.


----------



## monkeyronin

Jaeger said:


> Which I have done, and in fact I put a lot of effort in to this thread.
> 
> It's funny how people who contribute little to threads come on here and start preaching. If you don't like my posts or pics then you have an ignore list, just as I have for people like you and Madman who I don't care for. Use your ignore list, as I prefer my pics to be viewed by people like *White Shadows* who appreciate my contribution to their thread, than I do people who contribute little except arrogant criticism.



Don't get me wrong - I and certainly most other people here enjoy and appreciate your pictures. However, a few of the images were indeed off-topic. Which isn't a big deal, however, then telling another member to "mind his own business" for politely pointing that out is rather rude and unnecessary.


----------



## Taller Better

PedroGabriel said:


> this thread is full of non-sense. When a brand is the same as a luxurious street? even brands like Nike where referred, this threads actually proves most people here are really teenagers.


I'd say the responses here prove most people are quite cranky.


----------



## Muttie

Whats the difference between this thread, and the one about expensive shops and stuff? I mean when i take a look at the pictures...its all the same? Since when Luxurious streets and streets with famous brands are the same?


----------



## thib8500

Boulevard des Belges in Lyon, France.



















(from www.lyon.fr)

http://images.travelnow.com/hotelimages/s/052000/052187A.jpg









from http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3210/2712649671_7dd0aa2558.jpg?v=0









from www.ruesdelyon.wysiup.net


----------



## White Shadows

Wooowww!!! wonderful pics! Really, great pics from all over the world!!! 

:rofl:

ahh... At last pictures of France! :banana: France could not be absent in this thread. And Paris...? :tongue2:


----------



## Muttie

Marrakech (boulevard Mohammed) - Flickr:


----------



## intensivecarebear

^^I like that in Marrakech all the newer buildings have the same nice color scheme as the medina


----------



## tmac14wr

I agree with the comments concerning whether or not nice shops should count as a luxurious street.

I think something would qualify as a luxurious street when the architecture of the buildings matches the quality of the products it sells.

For example, the place in Kuala Lumpur is nice...but it's just a luxury shopping mall. I think the pictures of the areas in London, Istanbul, and Buenos Aires are more accurate representations of what this thread is supposed to be about. In Boston our nicest shopping district is Newbury Street, which I work right next to. It's too cold to take pictures right now though, so maybe on a warm day I can go out and take some pictures during lunch.


----------



## White Shadows

^^

Ok!!! So we hope your pictures of Newbury Street!!! :banana:


----------



## jlshyang

tmac14wr said:


> I agree with the comments concerning whether or not nice shops should count as a luxurious street.
> 
> I think something would qualify as a luxurious street when the architecture of the buildings matches the quality of the products it sells.
> 
> For example, the place in Kuala Lumpur is nice...but it's just a luxury shopping mall. I think the pictures of the areas in London, Istanbul, and Buenos Aires are more accurate representations of what this thread is supposed to be about. In Boston our nicest shopping district is Newbury Street, which I work right next to. It's too cold to take pictures right now though, so maybe on a warm day I can go out and take some pictures during lunch.


Those pictures of Kuala Lumpur doesn't show just one luxury shopping mall. Perhaps, because The Pavilion shopping mall is the most recent addition to the Starhill belt i happened to post more pictures of it. Btw, shopping in Malaysia is unlike the High Streets of London or Main Streets of New York because of our tropical climate. That is why you see many malls in Malaysia. 

The Bukit Bintang road and district is a shopping belt with many shopping malls (especially those which houses designer brands) lined up along that street, 5-star hotels, upmarket restaurants, cafes, clubs etc.


----------



## jlshyang

*Penang, Malaysia*

*Gurney Drive, Penang*

Luxurious is too strong a word for this street in Penang, Malaysia but it is arguably the closest to luxury that i could think of. Gurney Drive comprises a prime shopping mall, hotels, cafes, restaurants, clubs and many luxurious condominiums coming up along the promenade that is is fast becoming the Gold Coast of the Orient.


----------



## tmac14wr

jlshyang said:


> Those pictures of Kuala Lumpur doesn't show just one luxury shopping mall. Perhaps, because The Pavilion shopping mall is the most recent addition to the Starhill belt i happened to post more pictures of it. Btw, shopping in Malaysia is unlike the High Streets of London or Main Streets of New York because of our tropical climate. That is why you see many malls in Malaysia.
> 
> The Bukit Bintang road and district is a shopping belt with many shopping malls (especially those which houses designer brands) lined up along that street, 5-star hotels, upmarket restaurants, cafes, clubs etc.


Looking back at the pics I see that there is much more than just a luxury shopping mall in the pictures posted. I would think that the tropical location would create less malls and more street-friendly shopping. Since it's always warm you can be outside year-round. Even when it's really hot out you can be outside if you plant a sufficient amount of trees.

The weather in locations like NYC and Boston make it really tough to shop outside in some months. For example, right now the temperature is 6 F (-14 C).


----------



## jlshyang

tmac14wr said:


> Looking back at the pics I see that there is much more than just a luxury shopping mall in the pictures posted. I would think that the tropical location would create less malls and more street-friendly shopping. Since it's always warm you can be outside year-round. Even when it's really hot out you can be outside if you plant a sufficient amount of trees.
> 
> The weather in locations like NYC and Boston make it really tough to shop outside in some months. For example, right now the temperature is 6 F (-14 C).


I reckon it is more of the humidity that is keeping us off the streets. I wouldn't want to get all sweaty and sticky after the day's shopping. The heat (25-32 C) is quite unbearable even though i live here most of my life. We also get occasional tropical thunderstorms coupled with extremely heavy rain fall in this part of the world. That itself will make street-shopping impossible during the monsoon season. 

I guess people here are too dependent on the air-conditioners as well. Most of us spend our whole day in an air-conditioned place, a shopping mall would be the most ideal to escape the heat and humidity outside :lol:


----------



## White Shadows

*Les Champs Elysées*

*Les Champs Elysées*

*This avenue could not miss.*































































































































Photos: Il Barto - cucinatestarossa.blogs - trivago.com - Panoramas - Demiannnn - Burns


----------



## Augusto

^^The third picture from the end is not Paris :nono:


----------



## Augusto

White Shadows said:


> Alvear Avenue - Buenos Aires - Argentina


:uh: Without the lamp post and the street signs I would have swear it is Paris 16th or 17th district!


----------



## White Shadows

Augusto said:


> ^^The third picture from the end is not Paris :nono:


repaired!


----------



## krull

^^ Also, this photo is not in Paris.


----------



## isaidso

monkeyronin said:


> Don't get me wrong - I and certainly most other people here enjoy and appreciate your pictures. However, a few of the images were indeed off-topic. Which isn't a big deal, however, then telling another member to "mind his own business" for politely pointing that out is rather rude and unnecessary.


I agree with you 100%. People may like those off topic photos, but it confuses people who aren't familiar with the city being summarized. It was right for you to point it out, and the rudeness you received really uncalled for. 

If someone didn't know London better, they'd assume that Oxford Street was London's most luxurious street since that is what the thread title has asked for. Whether the thread starter likes the photos or not is neither here nor there. Off topic posts take away from the thread rather than contribute to it. If this thread becomes *any* luxurious street, then people who have come here expecting *most* luxurious are going to be misled. Wrong information is worse than no information.

Those who've been to London know that the most luxurious street is probably Bond Street, not Oxford Street.


----------



## White Shadows

*Square Carlos Pellegrini*



Augusto said:


> :uh: Without the lamp post and the street signs I would have swear it is Paris 16th or 17th district!


Yes! Alvear avenue have a marked French style. 
Lowering for Alvear avenue, you arrives at the Square Carlos Pellegrini:


----------



## White Shadows

Sorry Krull. These photos are mixed with other photos of New York City. 
Repaired!


----------



## steve5

*Zürich*

In Zürich the most luxurious streets are:

Bahnhofstrasse
































































Fraumünsterstrasse 










Limmatquai





































Poststrasse



















Rennweg 



















Storchengasse


----------



## Mr Bricks

I was under the impression that most of the most luxurious shops in Paris are not located in Champ Elysees


----------



## isaidso

Mr Bricks said:


> I was under the impression that most of the most luxurious shops in Paris are not located in Champ Elysees


The Champs Elysees is the biggest and most famous, but I wouldn't say it's the most luxurious. There are more other streets that command higher rents.



steve5 said:


> In Zürich the most luxurious streets are:


Yes, but we still don't know which is the most luxurious street in Zurich. You didn't pick one.
:weird:


----------



## CityPolice

Fifth ave (pictures by nygirl)


----------



## steve5

isaidso said:


> Yes, but we still don't know which is the most luxurious street in Zurich. You didn't pick one.
> :weird:


Bahnhofstrasse, it's the most famous and the main shopping street of Zürich, too.


----------



## secondcity1

I believe the most luxurious street in Paris is either Avenue Montaigne or Saint Honore'.



isaidso said:


> The Champs Elysees is the biggest and most famous, but I wouldn't say it's the most luxurious. There are more other streets that command higher rents.


----------



## isaidso

steve5 said:


> Bahnhofstrasse, it's the most famous and the main shopping street of Zürich, too.


Thanks.



secondcity1 said:


> I believe the most luxurious street in Paris is either Avenue Montaigne or Saint Honore'.


That sounds about right.


----------



## Mollywood

spyguy said:


> I think NYC shopping is on par with London, it's just a different scale and not in arcades. Fifth and 57th, Madison Avenue, SoHo, Elizabeth and Mott in Nolita...



Yeah but it doesn't look as impressive. (to me) London just has the special something you can't find in any North American city. (Paris too) I seriously need to get my ass over to Europe.


----------



## brianmoon85

Mollywood said:


> Yeah but it doesn't look as impressive. (to me) London just has the special something you can't find in any North American city. (Paris too) I seriously need to get my ass over to Europe.


I'm guessing it's the overall atmosphere and not many skyscrapers everywhere. It seems more organized too. I live in New York City (Manhattan)
and most part of the city is very disorganized and messy while London is
very organized and you feel the history while you're there


----------



## White Shadows

Fifth avenue, wonderful!!!


----------



## White Shadows

Le Champ Elysees is an avenue of luxury. Avenue Montaigne or Saint Honore are also luxurious. As the Fifth Ave is not the only street of luxury in Manhattan... 

London, New York, Milan... these cities are very important to have a single street luxurious.


----------



## city_thing

steve5 said:


> Bahnhofstrasse, it's the most famous and the main shopping street of Zürich, too.


Bahnhofstrasse is pretty cool, it's a beautiful street to walk down in the Winter. You can smell Switzerland's wealth as you stroll down it, it seems to be full of Old-Money types staring down the Nouveau Riche. 



































There's some rumour that tonnes and tonnes of (Nazi?) gold is stored in the basements of buildings lining Bahnhofstraße, but I can't really remember it. It's supposed to be some ridiculous amount, like 'half the gold in Europe' or some such thing.


----------



## CityPolice

Mollywood said:


> Yeah but it doesn't look as impressive. (to me) London just has the special something you can't find in any North American city. (Paris too) I seriously need to get my ass over to Europe.


Chill, you never been to SoHo?, its Marvelous as fifth avenue, better for young people like me. Its architecture and artsy culture mesh together makes it a must visit place.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=504471
http://www.skyscraperlife.com/city-albums-skyline-photographs/15459-nyc-manhattan-hoods-soho.html


----------



## CityPolice

brianmoon85 said:


> I'm guessing it's the overall atmosphere and not many skyscrapers everywhere. It seems more organized too. I live in New York City (Manhattan)
> and most part of the city is very disorganized and messy while London is
> very organized and you feel the history while you're there


I dont understand what you mean. The Skyscrapers dont ruin anything. London needs more skyscrapers. Also what do you mean by organized. Its not a mall its a street.


----------



## Mollywood

I've been to Soho and most of Manhattan, many times but I just prefer London. Maybe I'm just more European minded. I grew up in a big, North American city, so cities here seem more ordinary to me. I like New York, but European cities seem a lot more charming and interesting than anything I've seen in North America. Just take a look at the pics from the threads on townhouses. The London townhouses are so much more beautiful than anything in North America. (also the cool neighbourhoods thread, as well as this one) I'm so impressed by the London pictures.
You can't deny, LONDON ROCKS!

I don't think London needs more skyscrapers. Skyscrapers are more suitable to NA. London needs to keep it's mid sized, beautiful, historic buildings. Even with it's smaller buildings, it still has high density and thriving streets. London's perfect just the way it is. Damn, I wish I was there!


----------



## RobH

brianmoon85 said:


> I'm guessing it's the overall atmosphere and not many skyscrapers everywhere. It seems more organized too. I live in New York City (Manhattan)
> and most part of the city is very disorganized and messy while London is
> very organized and you feel the history while you're there


London is organised? I don't think so! That's one of the things that's so great about it, it's an entangled, unplanned city.


----------



## pokistic

I love NYC. The last time I visited there I saw SOHO, Fifth Avenue, Madison and 34th street shopping mecca. I was impress by all of it. Fantastic city! I also like Broadway. :cheers:


----------



## Avolar Alto

Chicago's Magnificent Mile: Michigan Avenue, an example of what 5th ave could be, clean and green.











































































































































































at night


----------



## earthJoker

I don't know if it was posted yet. [edit] well it has been on the same page, I should open my eyes[/edit]

Zürich Bahnhofstrasse:


----------



## pokistic

Chicago's Magnificent Mile looks stunning. I haven't visit Chicago yet. But I sure want to.


----------



## White Shadows

Beautiful pics, beautiful streets, beautiful cities!!!! kay:kay:kay:


----------



## Coneslammer

Wolesly Road along Point Piper is the most expensive street in Australia. It lies on an exclusive peninsula about 5km from the CBD and is home to some of the nations richest and most influential people.


----------



## isaidso

So, you've spammed this up with skyline and aerial shots rather than photos of Sydney's most luxurious street? Delete!


----------



## tmac14wr

the spliff fairy said:


> Not a street, but worth a mention....Galeries Lafayette, Paris:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wikimedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wikimedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.flickr.com, http://rmginyourshoes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.logos.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://paris.metblogs.com, www1.coe.neu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cowsinjackets.com


That place is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## skytrax

stunnig!!


----------



## USARG

USARG said:


> BUENOS AIRES,LIKE NEW YORK,PARIS OR LONDON, HAS ALSO SEVERAL
> HIGHT-END SHOPPING AREAS (BESIDES ALVEAR AVE.)
> EXAMPLESNO PICTURES AVAIL.BUT GOOGLE EARTH )
> 
> 1) ARENALES STREET FROM CALLAO AVE.TO SAN MARTIN SQUARE
> 2) QUINTANA AVE.
> 3) FLORIDA STREET FROM "GALERIAS PACIFICO SHOPING MALL TO THE
> "PLAZA HOTEL".(THE "HARRODS OF LONDON"BUILDING IS HERE).
> 4)POSADAS STREET (BOUTIQUES LIKE "FENDI","CHANEL","HOUSE CAROLINA HERRERA","PATIO BULLRICH",ETC....)
> 5) SANTA FE AVE.FROM CALLAO AVE.TO FLORIDA STREET .
> 
> NICE IF SOMEONE COULD POST SOME PICTURES:bowtie:


IN BUENOS AIRES THE "GALERIAS PACIFICO" ARE THE FRENCH VERSION OF THE "LAFFAYETTE GALERIES" FROM A ARTISTIC AND DECORATIVE POINT OF VIEW. TWO BEAURIFUL PLACES IN TWO MAGNIFICENT CITIES....JUST MY OPINION


----------



## zeljkoserbiagreece

every part of makova sedmica,in subotica.


----------



## White Shadows

*Florida Street, Buenos Aires (including Galerías Pacífico)*





















































































































































































































































































































Thanks: www.jorees.wordpress.com - Jaguar - www.estiloambientacion.com.ar - www.rochester-hotel.com.ar - www.camachowatcho.com - www.quepasabuenosaires.com


----------



## pokistic

^^ those are pretty nice!


----------



## USARG

^^^^
THANKS WHITE SHADOWS,YOU CAPTURED EXACTLY WHAT I SEE AS SIMILARITIES BETWEEN "GALERIAS PACIFICO" IN BUENOS AIRES AND 
"LAFAYETTE GALERIES" IN PARIS.TWO GREAT ARCHITECTURAL WORKS OF ART IN TWO UNIQUES CITIES!!:cheers:.


----------



## White Shadows

^^ 
thanks kay:


----------



## Severiano

I think the most luxurious place in Shanghai would be Huaihai Road 淮海路 or Nanjing West 南京西路. Nanjing East road is the most famous street, but all the big brands are on Huaihai and Nanjing west.


----------



## PanaManiac

*A tale of two cities...*

*SAN FRANCISCO

One block of this city's most luxurious (Lombard St.) is also the world's crookedest.*











*PANAMA CITY

This bayfront st. (Balboa Ave.) is currently undergoing a major makeover.

Before*









*After (rendering)*


----------



## GTR22

How the hell is lombard luxurious, luxurious would be stockton or geary in Union Square...


----------



## PanaManiac

GTR22 said:


> How the hell is lombard luxurious, luxurious would be stockton or geary in Union Square...


*That was rude... I too could put-down your opinion and ask (rhetorically) how the hell is Stockton or Geary luxurious?! Luxury - like beauty - is in the eye of the beholder. If I say is Lombard is luxurious, that's my perception and I don't owe you or anyone else an explanation!*


----------



## rajesh jagetia

Nice pictures.


----------



## jlee

In SF, Pac Heights I would say. Probably along Broadway, or maybe Clay (might be Presidio Heights). Think Clay looks better, but Broadway has the better views. But that's mostly residential, so, commercial wise, I'd go Union Square as well. 

But I gotta agree, for a street, the flower beds in-between the hairpin turns are pretty nice to look while driving along.


----------



## PanaManiac

*Panama City's Balboa Ave. and waterfront (Panama Bay) promenade*


----------



## Amrafel

In Bratislava, the most luxurious street would be probably Michalská ulica, or, in english, street of st. Michael. This medieval street is one of the oldest in the city (from 13th. century), now there are some of the most luxurious shops and restaurants, and also with most luxurious prices (its the best tourist trap) 










in past:


----------



## MakaWella

Joelre said:


> Istanbul, Turkey
> 
> Istinye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see the other luxurious streets are nominated, but Istinye is my favorite by far!
> 
> 
> 
> This is awesome :drool:



Woww i didn't expected, istinye park is so nice..


----------



## USARG

DOES ANYONE HAVE PICS OF "VIA CONDOTTI" IN ROME?
THE MOST EXCLUSIVE NAMES IN FASHION IN JUST TWO BLOCKS!!!
AND LUXURY EVERYWHERE!!!!!
THANKS IN ADVANCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## USARG

GREAT PICS , THANKS !!!!:banana:


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

USARG said:


> DOES ANYONE HAVE PICS OF "VIA CONDOTTI" IN ROME?
> THE MOST EXCLUSIVE NAMES IN FASHION IN JUST TWO BLOCKS!!!
> AND LUXURY EVERYWHERE!!!!!
> THANKS IN ADVANCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!












It's an amazing street.


----------

